# Solved: Windows 8 and ARM



## enigma1944 (May 2, 2007)

I see quite a bit of news about W8 and ARM. What does this ARM mean.

Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

ARM is a type of processor: .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture

Windows 8 has added support for this type of processor.


----------



## enigma1944 (May 2, 2007)

Mark1956 said:


> ARM is a type of processor: .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture
> 
> Windows 8 has added support for this type of processor.


OK Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Your welcome, but it was all thanks to Google .


----------

